# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  سر كلمة ok

## فضايل القطيف

*إليكم سر كلمة ok 

الكلمة طبعا إنجليزية.. وهي اختصار للمدينة الأمريكية أولد كندرهوك 

الواقعة في ولاية نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

سبب شيوع هذه الكلمة أنه ترشح مرة للرئاسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

ابن هذه المدينة وأسمه.. مارتن فان بودين.

هذا الرجل استخدم عبارة (انتخبوا ابن أولد كندرهوك) في حملته الانتخابية،

ثم اختصرت هذه العبارة إلى:

(انتخبوا ابن O.k.)

وكان المؤيدون له يهتفون: O.k….o.k.

حتى أصبح هذا اللفظ يعني الموافقة والقبول

والجدير بالذكر أن مارتن فان بودين نجح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، 

وربما كان هذا اللفظ سببا من أسباب نجاحه

*

----------


## نور الوجود

*مشكوره اختي فضايل على المعلومه .*

----------


## سارونة القطيف

:embarrest:  :embarrest: هههههههههههههه..... وأحنا مشلخين نفسنا ننتخب واحد مانعرفه هع..هع..هع 
مشكوره غاليتي عالمعلومه الجديده ...
ومره ثانيه مابنقول اوكـــــي بنقول أنزين ..هههه :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*معلومه حلوووووة*
*يسلموووووو*

----------


## علي pt

أوكيه أوكيه ~
‏
معلومات حلوة

----------


## فضايل القطيف

بعد اوكية ياعلي 
ههههههه
اشكر كل اللي شرفوني بالمرور

----------


## khozam

اوكي اوكي

اول مرة اسمع هالمعلومة 

يسلمووووووووو على المعلومات

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يسلموا على المعلومه الجديده_ 
_اوكيه ههه_
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووو على المعلومة الحلوه 
تحياتوووووووووو

----------


## جنون الذكريات

معلومات حلوووووووه

----------

